# polish so soon after waxing??



## arf1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hello all, It was about 4 weeks ago that I decided to wash,polish and wax the TT, ( plenty of washes since!) anyway, when would you guys recommend giving it another coat of polish? I'd like to do it once the weather gets a bit better but is it OK to polish so soon after waxing or does it not make any difference?

I probably wont wax the car for another 2 months or so

Cheers


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

most polishes are mildly abrasive so will strip the wax you have on the car, it's best to wax after a polish to protect the paint


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I would only polish your TT about twice a year but wax every month at least


----------



## kenjo (Jan 31, 2007)

Well Andy, if you are gonna polish his, you might as well do mine mate :lol: :lol:


----------



## arf1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thats very kind of you Andy, let us know when your free to do it :lol: and kenjo, fancy doing the interior for me? :lol:

Thanks all


----------



## Paul S (Jul 20, 2008)

Is it a good bad idea to polish and wax the TT even if it has a bodycare treatment on it? The stealer told me that it shouldn't be waxed or polished for at least three years... is this true??!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Paul S said:


> Is it a good bad idea to polish and wax the TT even if it has a bodycare treatment on it? The stealer told me that it shouldn't be waxed or polished for at least three years... is this true??!


Complete BS. The lifeshine products that would have been used will probably not last 3 months let alone 3 years!


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

arf1 said:


> Hello all, It was about 4 weeks ago that I decided to wash,polish and wax the TT, ( plenty of washes since!) anyway, when would you guys recommend giving it another coat of polish? I'd like to do it once the weather gets a bit better but is it OK to polish so soon after waxing or does it not make any difference?
> 
> I probably wont wax the car for another 2 months or so
> 
> Cheers


I polish mine quite regularly, but mainly when I find any swirl marks or marring on the paintwork.

Just make sure that you ALWAYS wax after polishing. Protect yer paint :wink:


----------



## Paul S (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks for your replies guys. Very helpful. I have some Autoglym products ('super resin polish' and 'ultra deep shine')... are these any good? I am presuming that either of these can be used as a polish, and also that I need to get hold of some good wax. If so, any tips on which one to buy?


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Paul S said:


> thanks for your replies guys. Very helpful. I have some Autoglym products ('super resin polish' and 'ultra deep shine')... are these any good? I am presuming that either of these can be used as a polish, and also that I need to get hold of some good wax. If so, any tips on which one to buy?


Quite a few people on the detailing sites still use Autoglym srp, but personally I gave up on it years ago as the texture was too powdery and fill in any stone chips with a white residue, plus it didn't give any depth to my paintwork. Not sure on ultra deep shine, have a read off the bottle and see when it says about applying - might be AFTER the use of another polish.

Wax : personally I use, and like Swissvax. I stepped in on the lowest rung of the ladder to try it out first and opted for Swissvax Onyx (£40). I bought it about 1 1/4 years ago, and I still have more than half a tub left. So although the price may seem steep to some people, it pays off in the end. If you can afford more, buy a better Swissvax wax as it'll last longer on the paint, so you won't have to apply it as often.

Other people like Dodo Juice (another wax). I haven't used this, but have heard many GOOD things about it.


----------



## Paul S (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks very much teetees. Based on your advice, I will start with the autoglym polish and have ordered some of the Onyx. Judging by the fancy website / label it can't be anything but awesome!! Thanks again bud.


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

TeeTees said:


> Paul S said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for your replies guys. Very helpful. I have some Autoglym products ('super resin polish' and 'ultra deep shine')... are these any good? I am presuming that either of these can be used as a polish, and also that I need to get hold of some good wax. If so, any tips on which one to buy?
> ...


a big thumbs up for dodo juice here!
i use purle haze on my new performnce blue st, and it really is superb stuff, it comes off the panel so easily.


----------

